# What is it?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Coming soon but what is it?? Here's a few hints:

-is used to clear small drains such as tubs, showers and sinks.
-reduces wrist,arm, shoulder and back pain in comparison to what is currently available.
-not made by Ridgid


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

A new clogsquad product maybe? I'm thinking mini all in one compact flex shaft pistol kind of thing or maybe an air pistol. Hard to tell anything from the picture other than a handle with a button.

Now I'm curious.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://www.ergo-auger.com/


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> http://www.ergo-auger.com/


Sure does look like that handle and has gearjunkie voice so I think you nailed it. I could have sworn I have seen that video somewhere else long ago maybe gearjunkie already made a video mentioning it a while back or something.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

One of the voices in that video sounded familiar......sounds like GearJunkie's voice. Am I right Ben?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Gear junkie I looked into this a little deeper*



Debo22 said:


> http://www.ergo-auger.com/



FOUND THIS 







IMHO ... I THINK SOME MANUFACTURER SHOULD PICK UP ON THIS PRONTO


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not vee. Drill for sure.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*ergo auger*

I bought one from the builder he is a plumbing contractor. Only talked by e-mail. I have the motor and the handle I just need to attach it to a drum. To be honest I have not use it yet. It uses an aluminum crutch end that has an adjustable end to get the correct height. You set it on the crutch stopper and balance it and run the cable out wit the other hand. Saw a video of a little girl using it if she can do it so can I. Maybe a manufactures did pick up the design? I have either a demo or a proto-type.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Coming soon but what is it?? Here's a few hints:
> 
> -is used to clear small drains such as tubs, showers and sinks.
> -reduces wrist,arm, shoulder and back pain in comparison to what is currently available.
> -not made by Ridgid



https://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/ergo-auger-review-72593/


http://millcreekplumbinginc.com/ergo-auger/


The video on the ergo-auger site has been taken down and I found a picture of a husky brand auger with a similar handle albeit not powered. I assume he either sold the design/idea or he failed at marketing/production.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Is it a new shop vac with extra sucking power to get all them pube hairs out of shower drains ?lol


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

They finally found Waldo.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

it's the end (as in obsolescence) of the pistol rodder.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

plmber said:


> it's the end (as in obsolescence) of the pistol rodder.



Are you calling a hand auger a rodder?


An auger has a cable, a rodder has, wait for it.....RODS!!!


Sorry, I had to bust your balls.












.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

It's this: 





And yes scoronesa, I consider a k-45, Super-V, Gorlitz 31 to be pistol rodder....holding the rodder (old school term for the steel tape/rod they used to slide into sewer lines) like a gun, or a pistol.....Pistol-rodder.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I just assembled my Ergo Auger with the front end of a Ridgid K39 drill snake.


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

I guess I don't understand the attention this thing gets. I like a gorlitz GO15 for something like this, which covers what this does without balancing on a single barstool.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

Gosaka, lot of techs don't understand until they use it and unfortunately there really isn't a substitute for that but there is an article about the tool in Plumber's Magazine https://www.plumbermag.com/how-to-a...utm_content=newsletter&cmp=1&utm_medium=email also, check instagram @ergoauger there are several 1 minute or less interviews with different techs talking about features they like.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

If my Supervee ever dies I’ll look into it, I bought it used about 8-9 years ago and it’s still going strong


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

rooterboy said:


> I just assembled my Ergo Auger with the front end of a Ridgid K39 drill snake.


So wait, rooterboy, you're using a production model or one of our prototypes?


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

plmber said:


> So wait, rooterboy, you're using a production model or one of our prototypes?



I believe it is a preproduction protype


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok..."rooterboy" from the ridgid forum...same guy! Yes, send that prototype back and lets get you a production model!


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

Now available for you Gorlitz fans:
https://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=0A8EE29CC29A44449575FCDE6FF4DCEF


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Plmber, Congrats on getting gorlitz to sell your machine


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

rooterboy said:


> Plmber, Congrats on getting gorlitz to sell your machine


Thanks! Hopefully Gorlitz is the first of several manufacturers. They're putting together a nicely priced package plus super convenient...not having to buy a drum separately makes a diff. 

Hey rooterboy send your prototype back and we'll get you a production model.


----------

